# Where to sell model trains...



## Don Smith (Sep 7, 2009)

I am selling as lot of Lionel and K-Line trains on e-Bay in addition to other train related items. Lots of layout stuff.Does anyone no a better place to list trains?


Don


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

ehhmmm? a train show perhaps?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

On the classifieds of various sites that are dedicated to the hobby, eBid,.....

Bob


----------



## Meech (Sep 3, 2009)

You may want to try the Craigslist local to you area. If youre not inclined to having people drop buy your home or business, then Ebay or a show are the best bet.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Mil1ion (Sep 8, 2009)

Right here if the cost is reasonable for the items and shipping to Canada


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Be careful with Craigslist, big bunch of SCAMMERS on there lately. A member on another site go taken for almost $800 *AND* his merchandise. 

*BEWARE OF CRAIGSLIST.*

Bob


----------

